# Wanted - Prop Shaft QT16



## SpruceGoose (Apr 12, 2014)

Dear Bolens Friends

My QT16 Serial No. 0200947 needs a new prop-shaft as all the bearings in both joints are shot.

Please, does anyone have a new part for sale, anywhere in the world? Or possibly a properly refurbed one? I'd especially like to hear from you if you are in the UK.

Failing that, does anyone in the UK have the engineering tools to re-bush the existing part?

The Part number should be 1725408.

Any help gratefully received.

SG


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

From your handle I was thinking you might be living in the McMinnville Or. area as it is the home of the Spruce Goose but see you're a long way from there.

To clarify things, which shaft are you talking about? Shaft between the engine and trans or the implement shaft to the mower or tiller.

Again, welcome aboard.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

What with shipping to "Jolly Old", you would be better served in finding someone over there to rebuild it.

All of the bearings, seals, etc. would have been standard 'off the shelf' sizes.

A good shop could match those and have you up and running with the least out of pocket expense.


----------



## SpruceGoose (Apr 12, 2014)

*Fixed*

The way to fix this problem ( as I have just discovered ) is to re-engineer the yokes and fit "modern" Universal Joints. My QT is now once again living up to its billing as a "Quiet Twin".


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Well done Sir!

I see that British ingenuity and perseverance is still alive and well


----------

